# In-Car Cam view Daytona



## thenorth (Feb 3, 2013)

A follow up to my last vid. This is a 16 min, in-car cam view of Daytona....
hope you watch it.....

[video=youtube_share;A4OOR8bKEF8]http://youtu.be/A4OOR8bKEF8[/video]


----------

